# The Quack, Flounder Crack and Don’t Look Back…



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Another blog, hope you enjoy!

http://capt-tim.blogspot.com/2012/05/quack-flounder-crack-and-dont-look-back.html


----------

